# Ampthetamines ingredients



## Alfonz (Dec 18, 2022)

what ingredients are needed to make amphetamine


----------



## G.Patton

Hello, there are several synthesis ways, you can chose which is more suitable for you https://bbgate.com/b/amphetamines-phenylethylamines.2/


----------

